# My LFS did not know, do you?



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

My LFS just got this fish in on trade and wasn't sure what it is. I may be interested in getting it. The photos came from my cell phone so the quality isn't the best. Any ideas?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Blue Jack Dempsey


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, electric blue Jack Dempsey. Depending on how much they want for him, you may get a really awesome deal because they don't know what it is


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok kool thanks for the id. How much you think he's worth? The guy that traded him in said he paid 40 bucks as a 1-2'' incher. Guess they thought it was a rare fish, is it? My LFS is very nice and good people, but they are pricey. The owner thought it was a dempsey but guess he had never seen one like that before.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

If that fish is as big as it looks in the photos then it could be worth quite a bit. A lot of folks have issues getting an EBJD past the 3" mark, a large one could fetch upwards of $100 for folks interested in the blue lines, maybe more.

They are a recessive line breeding of the regular jacks, and a lot have internal issues from the inbreeding that cause them to stunt or die young. How big is that one? It looks about 5 - 6" in the photo.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

mccluggen said:


> and a lot have internal issues from the inbreeding that cause them to stunt or die young.


I suggest we post fact as fact and theory as theory please... I'd hate to see this sort of thing grow into "internet fact".

That ia an electric blue breed of Jack Dempsey... I've seen them sold as adults from $40 to $200... depends on your local market. I'd see if they'd take the $40 and be very happy as long as you have a good sized tank to home him in...

I've often thought about purchasing one of these EBJDs, but the health issues mccluggen refers to have put me off.

Great looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

that must be a very knowledgeable LFS not to know what that is


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Furcifer158 said:


> that must be a very knowledgeable LFS not to know what that is


That doesnt suprise me. most stores in my area higher anyone willing to work and cant tell you squat.


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

Furcifer158 said:


> that must be a very knowledgeable LFS not to know what that is


Yeah you would think that, but the guy has been in business for over 34 years. He is actually very knowledgeable, I think the whole possible hybrid thing may have threw him off.

I guess i took a close up photo, the fish actually looked to be approx 3'' or so. The funny thing is the fish looked cross eyed or something was goofy about his face. I guess that just makes him more unique.

I'll see what he wants for it, but I'm really not willing to pay over $40, maybe not even that much. I'll have to think about it, And I'd almost rather get a few baby cichlids that I could watch grow for that price. I'm glad we Id'd the fish and will bring the supplied info to my LFS. Thanks again.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I would not buy that fish. The lower jaw is way longer then the upper jaw and gives the fish a huge under bite. A serious breeder would have culled that fish.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Reiner said:


> I would not buy that fish. The lower jaw is way longer then the upper jaw and gives the fish a huge under bite. A serious breeder would have culled that fish.


I thought it was one of the least deformed EBJDs I've seen in a while... other than the jaw, the fish looks good.

Has there been more success in linebreeding a less deformed bloodline?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I have never kept 1 but then my question would be "why keep breeding a fish that comes out deformed". I know the color is what makes this fish special but the body and head shape should count as well.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Reiner said:


> I have never kept 1 but then my question would be "why keep breeding a fish that comes out deformed". I know the color is what makes this fish special but the body and head shape should count as well.


It gets complicated but essentially we have this weird phenotype that showed up from somewhere (not 100% sure where) that is very interesting looking and is on a recessive gene. Along with the phenotype's positive characteristics there is a boatload of negatives. 
The truly interesting thing is that EBJD xEBJD is lethal (or near lethal). Some folks blame all the negative traits on inbreeding... although I admit that is possible, it sounds very improbable. It is much more likely that the gene(s) that create the positive aspects also creates the negatives and is an unstable gene resulting in a lethal scenario upon an attempt to cross EBJD x EBJD. Either way, nobody to date seems to have done much to actually solve the mystery of the EBJD deformities or EBJD x EBJD deadliness so... the deformed but pretty blue fish is the breed at this time.

Crazy huh?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not all EBJD's are deformed...most do have a normal body shape.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

SinisterKisses said:


> Not all EBJD's are deformed...most do have a normal body shape.


Most? Not from what I could see as a buyer... the EBJDs that had the same shape as a JD seemed to be very rare and valuable... most EBJDs (from what I could tell) seemed to be weak, deformed, and fragile beyond words.

Even the galleries of EBJDs on the sites dedicated to these fish clearly show traits that I would have to judge as a deformity. 
http://bluejax.co.uk/

Perhaps you don't though... if you think those are all solid JDs, then ok... sure.  To each his own.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I think they're ugly when they get big whether they're normal JDs or EBJDs, I don't discriminate


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah one thing I did notice that the pic doesnt show was his eyes, he was cross eyed as heck. he looked a little, ya know, stupid. i guess it gives him character. Im going back to the lfs today and I'll see if he's still there.


----------

